# Post Your Space Marines Tacticals



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a Start of the Mini of the month Thread Please post pictures of your favorite Imperial Space Marine Tactical. It can be a Single Mini or a squad.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

*Plasma Gunner*










Stole this pose from Galahad. Thanks!

"pleasedon'tblowup,pleasedon'tblowup,pleasedon'tblowup,pleasedon'tblowup"


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

*Tac Marine...*










This guy didn't start with those two purity seals. He received them after holding down an objective for the rest of the game even when all his comrades had been vaporized...

I always place him in squads with a risky mission. He's a survivor! Maybe one day he'll join the sternguard...

Thanks for doing this Leaf, lets see some of your marines!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperial Fist/ LoTD Tac. Sqd.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

:grin: Those are some cool marines.

rdlb thats neat that your one marine has history I never thought of doing that


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

World eaters pre-heresy:


----------



## art (Feb 16, 2008)

My space marine mk9:



I converted it a lot.

Art.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Art, I love your minis and as long as this stay popular I will sticky it. Next month I suggest added the month in the title as well though!


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I will add the month next month in the title


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You will not escape the corruption of this thread. The Thousand Sons say so.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW love your marines Wraithlord. Also art your one is great.
Not the greatest photo I know. 
This is my 2nd Tac squad sarge for my small Space Marine army.


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow Wraithlord you squad is just amazing .

regards


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep Wraithlord's squad, even though it is facing inevitable destruction at the hands of the Emperor, is amazing. The light from the lava is intense, the small cracks cast smaller glows on the marines legs and everything, amazing...too bad you will be consumed by the holy fury of the Emperor and the instruments of his will, like Art's awesome blood angel veteran.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

This is one of my favorites from my Dark Angels Army. My I introduce Scar the Dark Angels Marine who has had a bad run in with Tyranids genestealers


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Time for some True Scale to muscle on in:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres a guy from my latest commision:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Tactical Squad Cervantes, 5th Company, Astartes Lions Rampant


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

wraith.. ahhh... wow...amazing..what can i say 
art n munky again... wow nice work ...you all got to much talent 

must be a nice feeling knowing you all inspire others to keep painting and improving.. i know you all keep me inspired


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well now that my E-boner has been shatered by the Wariths awesome Tsons and all the other awesome marines in here I feel a bit de-moralised...

No wait, i love it

Here is my old favourite marine, Sergeant of the second squad of the second company of the II Legion (too many twos)










And here are two WIP Assault on Black Reacharound marines painted in the new II legion scheme


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

here are some pics of my world eaters. there are some old figs in this squad a couple of them are 2nd edition. now on with the bleeding. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!

whole shot










skull champion
the buzz saw arm and head came from a necromunda pit fighter. 










some shots of the other figs in the squad


















hope you like them.:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> You will not escape the corruption of this thread. The Thousand Sons say so.


Those are the best 1k sons I've ever seen. +rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Chaplain, those models are OLD SCHOOL!

Khorne's Fist: much appreciated.


----------



## BlackTemplar93 (Apr 9, 2009)

oh... my... god.. thats like....the best ts squad ive EVA seen.... my respect... :shok::shok::shok:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bah, there be traitors to the Emperor in this thread... clearly, the Inquisition must respond! Admittedly, the response should be Grey Knights, but who's really counting? Not my best work by any stretch of the imagination, but the Librarian came out well... and... something unquestionably loyal to the Emperor needed to be posted. :victory:

Deathwatch Kill Team (led by a witch...)









And on a seperate note, I found a picture sitting around on my laptop of Sergeant Kolthos, Tactical Squad V, 5th Company, Lions Rampant-- from that angle, his expression sort of looks like he's taking a dump or something.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

"for the emperor!" gnnnnngh.........plop!


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Munky, highlighting the green with the almost yellow color is a really really good idea 

Go color wheel go!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

some sweet work there guys, I don't have a tac guy painted up yet I don't think, I'll have to look around...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm little late to the party.



The Wraithlord said:


> You will not escape the corruption of this thread. The Thousand Sons say so.


As do the Soul Reapers! 










They brought along a Zerker for good measure!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I'm little late to the party.


Better late than never. Very good looking squad you have therek:


----------

